# Second hand Hymer scooter rack



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

There is for sale a second hand Hymer scooter rack of which the owner says - 

"This scooter rack will fit the Hymer A class models 534/544/554/564 built on the Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen chassis up to 1994. The length of the rack is 81.8 inches which is exactly the same as the standard rear bumper and the outer measurement between the two chassis rails is 48 inches. I do not know if it will fit any models on the Mercedes chassis, you will need to check the measurements given above."

Question. Would this also fit the Mercedes chassis up to S.700 or indeed B694G?

Of course it would be a bit previous to buy the rack before the motorhome, but I've done sillier things. Grateful for all advice. If it's the one thing you've always been looking for I may defer, ask me!


----------



## 124785 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Hymer 544 scooter rack*

wanted, scooter rack for a Hymer B544 classic 2001. Or any imformation about building & fitting one.
Thanks
Tug


----------

